# Watch Storage



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

How about for Tuesday your watch storage system.


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW nice storage.

I'll play, not as many, but all perfectly wound


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's mine. Looking to compliment it with another at the moment due to lack of space and the motor going in the left winder!


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Impressive collection - but, where do you keep your socks ?


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

PS - any suggestions of where to buy winders would be good. I'm really after a 4 space winder + 6 others or so.

I've seen a few on 'the bay' but after this one only lasting a couple of years would appreciate some recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

Mine just sit on the bookcase.

Unprofessional I know, but then I don't have the stunning watches in evidence here!


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Bootsy said:


> PS - any suggestions of where to buy winders would be good. I'm really after a 4 space winder + 6 others or so.
> 
> I've seen a few on 'the bay' but after this one only lasting a couple of years would appreciate some recommendations.
> 
> Thanks


Try googling momento watch, my three above are from there and seem ok for the money.

Or splash out and get a Rapport watch winder, I'm after the Rapport Ultima Niner but it's Â£1300!!!!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Most of mine are kept in rolls, but my daily wearers live in a box made by a mate. If you've not seen them check out 2Dark boxes, Mark does a superb job and the woods he uses are gorgeous.

This one is made from Bacote with a Jotoba lid. Here are a few pics with various selections from my collection.

f300s










a few Accutrons










and a side view with divers










I must do some new photos, these are 2 years old.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The one and only box that I have


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one from Buben & ZÃ¶rweg for the highend watches, the others lays in a drawer on a microfibercloth when not in use.


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

here's my home-made effort:



















Couple of picture frames, bit of DIY and a lot of swearing.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a few of mine the second one is a Â£10 pound special from aldi the last one is home made from a writing box.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

After outgrowing this mess










I changed to this with pillows holding 6-7 watches and covered with a zipped sleeve.

8 rolls to a drawer.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As you might have seen on my "Complete Collection" thread, I currently favour:










which turned into:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This might become a good buy/bargain for someone who has/plans a large collection:










eBay Listing

Starting bid = 1p

Ends in a couple of days.

[not my sale]


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> Here,s a few of mine the second one is a Â£10 pound special from aldi the last one is home made from a writing box.


That's great for a tenner - I don't suppose there is any remote possibility that these might be available?!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

When I get some of mine together I use this.

I got it from a chap in Germany, not bad quality, but not big enough


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Stanford said:


> When I get some of mine together I use this.
> 
> I got it from a chap in Germany, not bad quality, but not big enough


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I feel so inadequate


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

johnbrigade said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Here,s a few of mine the second one is a Â£10 pound special from aldi the last one is home made from a writing box.
> ...


No not at the moment but I,ll give you a shout if they come up again.


----------



## mac's TT (Apr 29, 2009)

I though I had a few at 20 odd pieces, but mine looks miniscule to some of those on here


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Silverhawk, that's really impressive!!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

dombox40 said:


> No not at the moment but I,ll give you a shout if they come up again.


That would be great, it's just to stick in the wardrobe but nice to have something designed for the job


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

don natel said:


> How about for Tuesday your watch storage system.


 Damn that's cool!


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> After outgrowing this mess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just how many watches do you have?


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


>


How many do you have?


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

Parabola said:


> I feel so inadequate


I wouldn't, that's a beautiful thing!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Finally got around to snapping some pics of the box I got back on Father's Day. It currently houses the regular rotation...



















...please excuse the haze...it's humid as Hell ouside and the camera lens must've fogged over. 

This is the old box for the others; plus straps, tools, etc...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

SharkBike said:


>


Anymore information on that box? Its very nice..


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

minkle said:


> Anymore information on that box? Its very nice..


Thanks...710 gets the credit for that one too. She gave it to me a couple years back...think she got it at a Bombay & Company store when they were going out of business...probably tough to find one now.


----------



## judeep (Jul 8, 2009)

vamos666 said:


> here's my home-made effort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Can you give me a bit more info please?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Dealt with...










Pending attention...










Desktop temporary storage...










Other than that, I just hang them all on the wall...


----------

